# My new birds



## tstjohn (Dec 25, 2007)

My new ice pigeons. I got ten of these for free and eight more of these coming.
I hope you like them.

Thank You

Terry


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

Beautiful birds. Congrats!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

free ice pigeons!!! wow... Becky is going to like these!!!


----------



## Tim's Tumblers (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice... would like to see a few more pictures.. Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Beautiful birds! I love the color


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Tim's Tumblers said:


> Very nice... would like to see a few more pictures.. Thanks for sharing !


Me, too! Gosh, they're beautiful!


----------



## tstjohn (Dec 25, 2007)

thank you all

i'll put up some more pictures


----------



## Marcos Montes (Oct 24, 2007)

Stunningly beautiful brids! Hope you'll make the most of them and enjoy thoroughly!
See my ice birds too...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Cool!*

What an awesome gift to receive, they are gorgeous!


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Now that is some sweet looking birds !!!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Terry, you are one lucky chap  you ought to show us more photos


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

Awesome Birds, raised them as a kid and loved them now don't think I could afford them lol but still nice to look at. When I had them my coop was broken into and all of my birds stolen, most escaped and flew back but one of my Ice's actually was walking home when one of my (mentors as a kid) found him and brought him the rest of the way.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

FREE!?
No fair  They are beautiful!


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

right i want a few... beautiful they are


----------



## Pieter Du Toit (Aug 19, 2011)

Very pretty birdies  I'm getting a pair (for free) myself this weekend  I'm also getting a pair of Jacobins and Hungarian House Pigeons to go along with them but I loveee these Ice Pigeons, can't wait to breed them like crazy haha


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

tstjohn said:


> My new ice pigeons. I got ten of these for free and eight more of these coming.
> I hope you like them.
> 
> Thank You
> ...


Dumb question time...are these homing pigeons? Does "Ice Pigeons" refer to the color or the breed?


----------



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

I have many breeds but Ice are 1 for me. Vivagirl


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

*my Serbian's*

Thanks to Dan I have my first birds and after settling in they have paired up and our on eggs. It's great to be back into the hobby.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

ptras said:


> Dumb question time...are these homing pigeons? Does "Ice Pigeons" refer to the color or the breed?


*Not homers , ice is color , and also the breed name* GEORGE


----------



## pidgey boy (Dec 23, 2010)

very nice are you planning on breeding them?


----------



## blueflyer (Aug 23, 2011)

*blueflyer*



tstjohn said:


> My new ice pigeons. I got ten of these for free and eight more of these coming.
> I hope you like them.
> 
> Thank You
> ...


i breed them for 2 years great birds esey to breed and great parents i live in ireland we have sparrow hawks they could not catch my ices gust make sure your loft is very well ventailed as ther plumage is very very dusty the need to be in a sunny spot to show ther true colour lucky you tx blueflyer


----------

